# 6 GPU mining rig



## krolaph (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I'm seeking a little help.

Me and my friend are building a 6 GPU mining rig, with 4 rtx 3090 and 2 rtx 3080 Ti.

The motherboard is a "asus rog strix B450-F gaming II" with a "AMD Athlon 3000G" CPU. The CPU has a Vega 3 Graphics.

The problem is that the rig only works with 5 GPU's and if we connect the 6th, it won't recognize it.

We updated the BIOS, the Vega card has been disabled.



Thank you for any help in advance!

BIOS settings are attached bellow.


----------



## quanash (Dec 10, 2021)

Because you are using an Athlon CPU, you are having pci-ex lane availability issues.

Athlon 3000G - AMD


*3rd/2nd/1st Gen AMD Ryzen™ Processors*
2 x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x16 or x8/x4)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode) *

*AMD B450 chipset*
1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x4 mode)

*AMD Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors*
3 x PCIe 2.0 x1
1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x8 mode)


* PCIe x16_3 slot share bandwidth with PCIe x1_1, PCIe x1_2 and PCIe x1_3


----------



## krolaph (Dec 11, 2021)

quanash said:


> Because you are using an Athlon CPU, you are having pci-ex lane availability issues.
> 
> Athlon 3000G - AMD
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer!
Whitch CPU do you recommend specifically?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 11, 2021)

i run an intel system with my 8 card mining rig.. an asus Z270 with a low end cpu.. 

from your point of  view you have some very expensive graphics cards.. saving a penny or two on the rest of the rig dosnt make a lot of sense..

trog


----------



## krolaph (Dec 11, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i run an intel system with my 8 card mining rig.. an asus Z270 with a low end cpu..
> 
> from your point of  view you have some very expensive graphics cards.. saving a penny or two on the rest of the rig dosnt make a lot of sense..
> 
> trog


It started out in a different way, it is a long story.


----------



## quanash (Dec 11, 2021)

krolaph said:


> Thank you for the answer!
> Whitch CPU do you recommend specifically?


If you have any other system with AMD Ryzen CPU, first please swap it with AMD Athlon one and make sure that you can use 6 GPUs at the same time with the motherboard. If it works, you can buy the cheapest 1st 2nd 3rd gen AMD Ryzen CPU and use it.

Or instead of doing this, you can use pci-ex 1 to 4 splitter if your miner is open bench. This will be a much more cheaper solution.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 12, 2021)

4x RTX 3090's + 2x RTX 3080Ti's that's going to be a shitload of wattage. I hope you're going to be tweaking them for mining, or you're going to be generating too much heat & using a LOT of wattage(though you're still going to be using quite a bit with all of those cards together). What all crypto is still viable to mine nowadays?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 12, 2021)

a tweaked for mining 3080 i am running uses 240 watts and a 2080ti 150 watts.. at guess i would say a 3090 would pull maybe 300 watts after tweaking maybe a tad less..

if the cards are sat too closely together there will be problems keeping the memory on the 3090 cards cool enough..

i see up to 600 M/H at around 1500 watts for the cards if properly tweaked.. 

trog


----------



## krolaph (Dec 16, 2021)

I have good news everyone! A new ryzen 5 CPU solved the issue, all 6 GPU works perfectly.
Thank you for all the help!


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 16, 2021)

trog100 said:


> a tweaked for mining 3080 i am running uses 240 watts and a 2080ti 150 watts.. at guess i would say a 3090 would pull maybe 300 watts after tweaking maybe a tad less..
> 
> if the cards are sat too closely together there will be problems keeping the memory on the 3090 cards cool enough..
> 
> ...


heh, so he's going to be pulling like 1700 watts at least. Someone is going to see a significant increase in their electricity bill... hence, the reason I asked, is it even viable to start mining now this late in the game?


----------



## Cryptoo (Dec 21, 2021)

krolaph said:


> I have good news everyone! A new ryzen 5 CPU solved the issue, all 6 GPU works perfectly.
> Thank you for all the help!


Hi, I have te same problem with the same configuration. Did you change the BIOS setup or the setup is the same with r5?
Thanks


----------



## Ivox (Jan 20, 2022)

krolaph said:


> I have good news everyone! A new ryzen 5 CPU solved the issue, all 6 GPU works perfectly.
> Thank you for all the help!


Hi !!! I has exact the same problem as you but now with the ryzen has two differents new problems 
1) one of the gpu doesn't accept any overclocking and when I put one , the rig crash ( hiveOs : no temps error )
2) when shutdown the rig or reboot , many times have boot problems , some times do not recognize the gpus and we have to disconnect all gpu and insert them one by one .

We are thinking on change the mother board  

Can you tell me your setup ? And full bios config please !!? With pictures if you want


----------

